# Lamina Flow engine - No Plans



## lazylathe (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi All,

I started this a few weeks ago and got sidetracked a bit by coke can Stirling engines.... ;D

Here are the bits i have made so far:






And a mock up of what it will look like when assembled:





And a close up of the working side:





And a close up of the adjustable flywheel. I still need to drill and tap a hole for the locking bolt so that it can be set.





I still need to make the plate that will hold and seal the test tube to the main body as well as the main column that
will support the whole contraption.
The base will be attached to the main body somehow, have not figured out how i want to do that part yet...
The graphite piston is from an airpot that i cut down to a more reasonable length. The airpot is what started all of this....

So far it has been a whole lot of fun to build but it remains to be seen if it will work.
I also have some smaller diameter and length test tubes if the one i am planning on using is too big.

Actually making something and not procrastinating is quite a lot of fun!!!! :big:

Andrew


----------



## agmachado (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool my friend !!!

Post more pictures... 

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Stan (Aug 21, 2011)

Lamina engines are probably the most fascinating models we build. I have spent hundreds of hours experimenting with what works (not much) and what doesn't work (everything else).

There are many theories out there with everybody refuting the other guy's theory so I don't know if anyone is correct. The lack of any proven theory just means that everything you try is just empirical testing. The interesting thing is that one working properly produces quite a bit of power, unlike model stirlings of similar size, which struggle to just run.


----------



## lazylathe (Aug 22, 2011)

I am not sure why i chose to build one of these, apart from the fascination!
They intrigue me and anything Stirling seems to draw my attention more than steam does.

If it works i will be very happy! ;D
If not i will polish it up so that it at least looks good!!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## Catminer (Aug 22, 2011)

Andrew;

 Of course it will work, looking good.

 Peter


----------



## lazylathe (Aug 22, 2011)

Catminer  said:
			
		

> Andrew;
> 
> Of course it will work, looking good.
> 
> Peter



 ;D
Welcome back Peter!!!
Hope you had a great trip!!!

Andrew


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 23, 2011)

That's some really neat work Andrew - looks great so far :bow:

 Thm: I'll hold thumbs for you to get it going!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## lazylathe (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Arnold!!! Thm:

This project will be on hold for a few weeks... I just received some good news!!!
I need to study for my Canadian Citizenship test in a months time!!
Something i really need to pass!!!

Hopefully i will be able to sneak some time in here and there and make a few more parts!!!

Andrew


----------



## checkedout (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like a GREAT start.

I'm fascinated by Stirling engines as well.

Can't wait to see the video of this little puppy running.


----------



## Catminer (Aug 23, 2011)

Andrew;

 Test time eh? Congratulations, the wait is closer to being over.
I think all you really need to know about is snow and beer :big:
And the Woodpecker ran for the first time tonight.

 Peter


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 14, 2011)

Finally an update to this project!!!

I needed to figure out how to attach the test tube to the main base.
Off to the mill for some drilling and boring head use.
This is the first time i have used a boring head and it was quite interesting!
A bit later this is what emerged after a lot of water paper and then a polish.





And this is how it will fit together with the test tube.





That was enough for one night as that simple part took me close on 3 hours to make! ;D

The next task was how to attach it all together.
I have tapped a few holes but they were mostly in wood so i was quite nervous about this part.
I really did not want to mess it up and have to remake anything.

Set it all up in the mill again to drill the holes.
This time i used my highly skilled method of locating the holes more commonly known as eyeballing it! ;D

The holes came out nicely and everything lined up!
I was quite impressed!
Then it was time to tap the holes in the main base...

The bolts i used were 2-56 size and to me they are extremely small!!
I used a lot of Tap Magic when cutting the threads and it worked out perfectly!!

This is all the bits.





And then assembled.





I need to find a suitable o-ring to use as a seal so that it is nice and airtight.

Waiting on a nice burner to arrive and then i can figure out how high to make the stand.
Then i need to figure out how to attach the stand to the main base...

So far i am enjoying this build!

Andrew


----------



## Catminer (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Andrew;

 Now that you have mastered tapping #2 its time for #0-80
Let me know a size for the o-ring, I have access to high temp silicone o-rings, might be able to come up with something.

 Peter


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Peter!

As you can see i placed an order with Micro Fasteners!
I do have some of those #0-80 but luckily have not had a use for them yet...

I will measure the end of the test tube and get back to you, thanks!
If i remember correctly it was around 20mm.

I will also have a look around work as we have some floating around someplace.

The burner came in this morning so i can now start thinking about a base!
I may also have to make a new flywheel as the brass one may be too heavy.
Time will tell!!

Andrew


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Andrew,looking good best of luck with the rest of the build .I keep breaking the test tube on mine when its in storage and the piston fit is a pain but they are great fun when they run
best wishes Frazer


----------



## Stan (Sep 15, 2011)

I wrote a reply that disappeared when I hit Post so I will try again. 
A couple of things to consider. You need a recess in the cylinder head to hold an O ring for the test tube to seal against and then you need an O ring around test tube to absorb the pressure when you clamp the test tube to the head.

Before you build a stand to fit the burner, you need to determine what part of the flame you want hitting the test tube. I suggest you start out high so that you can play with shims under the burner until you find the optimum position.


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I had the same thing happen to me the other day Stan.
A long post just disappeared after hitting post...

Thanks for the tip!!
That will help me out a lot.
Maybe i will hold it in a vice to find the optimal position and go from there!

Andrew


----------



## mh121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice work andrew, I can`t wait to see it running.
I built one of these about two years ago, it sits on the shelf in the workshop grinning at me and daring me to try and get it to run. I have so far been through three barrels and six pistons and it still makes a fool of me. It seems that they will either go or not, as in my case.
Still its fun trying and try as it might it will not beat me, one day it WILL run.

Keep up the excellent work,

MartinH


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Martin!

I am cheating a bit by using and airpot for the cylinder and piston! ;D
The glass tube and graphite piston are a perfect fit with excellent tolerances.

I am hoping it will run but who knows....
If it does not it will also get put on the shelf and thought about!

My next build is going to be the Jerry Howell side shaft Stirling engine.
I bought the plans and the materials kit a while ago.
It is going to be interesting building from plans...

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 16, 2011)

IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You all have no idea how happy i am at this moment in time!!!!!!!!!! ;D  ;D
I lit the flame and was holding the contraption in my hand.
Let it heat up for about 10 seconds and gave the flywheel a spin.
It did the rocking back and forth for a few seconds and then off it went!!!

It is a nice and slow motion. I think it is because of the heavy flywheel.

I removed it from the heat and it ran for another minute!!!

I am amazed!!!!! :big:

Need to make the stand now and hopefully post a short video of it running!!!

Thank you all for the encouragement!!!!

Andrew


----------



## maverick (Sep 16, 2011)

YAHOO!!! Remember that feeling, it makes the next one that much easier.

  Congratulations,
  Mike


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 16, 2011)

And a short video of it running!!! ;D

[ame]http://youtu.be/tnVscSS2Pyw[/ame]

Andrew


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 16, 2011)

Congratulations Andrew!

I look forward to seeing it all mounted up.


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 16, 2011)

Well Done Andrew!

I really enjoy seeing these engines running, and yours is very nice.

Kel


----------



## Catminer (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome Andrew :bow:
I can't believe you had doubts!

 Peter


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 17, 2011)

Thm: Well done Andrew ! - Congratulations!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys!!

Once i have finished this one i will do a short build log and then it is on to the next one.

My winter project is going to be a Jerry Howell Sideshaft vacuum engine.
http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/stirling/sideshaft.htm

Looking forward to building this one as it will be a real test!!!
The Laminar Flow engine was fun to build and even better that it runs!!!

Andrew


----------

